# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Need a big and detailed map

## GinnotheSeer

So lets start with why, why do I need a huge map and why am I willing to pay for it?

Well it's for a D&D campaign, I need a world map that can accommodate my goals. Random world generators can only be so useful.

 The map I'm currently working with is this, 3000x1500 but a lot of it is just useless water.

I'm wanting what you make for me to be in the neighborhood of 3500x2500. If it ends up being bigger or smaller that's fine, that number is just so you have an idea of the size I want.

*
Payment* , what will I give you for your time and effort? 150$-250$ depending on the quality. I use Zelle(BoA), I am unwilling to use paypal.

This image contains the parameters for the map, if you have any questions or feel I explain something poorly feel free to leave a comment. Oh and the map you make should be surrounded by water, no need to make any dividers in the water.


Additionally, I will need a set of icons that I can place myself they are as such: Village, City, Temple, Castle. Don't go too over the top with these they should be identifiable at a glance.

Don't draw any roads, once the map is done I have a guy for that.

If you're interested in this commission I will need two things from you, 1. a link to your portfolio and 2. your interpretation of a size 3 province so I know you understand what I want.

Again, if I've poorly explaining something or you have a question feel free to bring it up in the comments.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Ginno,

I've got several years' experience in hand-drawn maps, and my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/, if my style suits I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## GinnotheSeer

Thank you for replying, I looked at your website and your maps are impressive but unfortunately I'm looking for a more digital format.

----------


## TheDwarf

Hi Ginno, I'm interested in your project. I'm a bit concerned about method of payment, does Zelle only works with US bank accounts? No international transfers?

Here are links to my profiles where you can check my work:

https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfa.../69837542/maps
https://www.instagram.com/sergio_colautti/?hl=en
https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...p?albumid=5559

Cheers!
Sergio

----------


## Ralaris

I can certainly do your project if you are interested in my work. You can check out pass works here. and feel free to email me at ralarismaps@gmail.com

Is there some reason you are unwilling to use paypal? I think Zelle will be fine.

Kay

----------


## Tiana

I've never heard of Zelle, I looked it up and "Zelle is a United States-based digital payments network owned by Early Warning Services, a private financial services company owned by the banks Bank of America, BB&T, Capital One, JPMorgan Chase, PNC Bank, US Bank, Citibank and Wells Fargo." is what I found and to be honest that makes me trust it way less than Paypal already, since I hear nothing but bad things from these American banks on Reddit, so I'm not inclined to set it up for a single person's payment (literally everyone else pays me with Paypal. Or interac eTransfer).

Alternative forms of payment I will accept besides Paypal and Canadian bank transfers:
Bitcoin
USA bank transfer to my sister who is in the process of becoming an American citizen
Items I want purchased from the internet and sent to me.
"Amazon gift card" / other website gift card / like honestly a computer website might be superior.
Barter of goods and service.
Proof of good deeds rendered in your region (okay for this what I'm planning to do is offer certain stock, map and token packs which can be purchased from my site for the cost of 'good deeds').

I could be convinced to set up other payment services but due to having never heard of this one before (I have heard of like 1 other payment service and Zelle isn't it) and being pretty flexible in potential arrangements (no one's just needed it because I've never had ANYONE balk at Paypal ever before) I guess we could work something out if you wanted to work with me for some reason.

So what, you're wanting to fill in the water with some islands and stuff? Your brief makes it seem sort of like you hate water? I don't know why, plenty of good things can happen on the water. But you want nothing to have only a coastline? What if it had a coastline, a lake, and an island? Because people do tend to settle down on coastlines.

Other than that, let's see, what else you wanted covered.

My interpretation of a 'size 3 province' is that it's a province that's twice as big as a size one province. As far as I can tell, you just want provinces to get approximately 50% bigger with each category, and have a growing amount of different resources with their size.

You only want 6 size 6 provinces on the 6 hexagonal corners of the continent, which from my interpretation means it's 4 times as big as a size one province, and... also each one of the 6 provinces, it's ring shaped? (confusedpanda) Or they connect as a ring around the edge?

Anyway, I do digital art, I have a fantasy map portfolio, and I suppose that covers my questions and immediate concerns. If a payment program attached to a US bank is important to you, I suppose you should pick one of those people. (canadianpanda)

----------


## GinnotheSeer

Hello Tiana, I've look at your portfolio and like what I see, particularly the "Triple Kingdom Iron Gate Administration old map" also that you're asking questions and engaged with the post, as such I've sent you a message on ArtStation addressing your concern with payment, answering your questions and giving you the email I can be reached at. I hope we can come to an agreement.

----------


## KMAlexander

Zelle was the big bank's answer to Venmo before Venmo became part of PayPal.

----------


## Clarketography

Besides some of the concerns already addressed with the method of payment, I feel the need to point out that 150 to 250 USD isn't actually that much for a map especially one consisting of 50 provinces and a fair amount of detail. But what's definitely a big yikes from me personally, is that your rate 1) doesn't take into account how long it'll take for the artist and most of all 2) varies depending on your subjective view of quality. You could turn around at any stage even if it was the greatest map ever made and say, nah, I don't like how it turned out so I'm only giving you 150 instead of 250. Payment for an artist should NEVER be down to the quality. The quality is decided upon when you view their work. That's why you check out their portfolio. Once you agree to paying that artist that can provide such quality for you, as evidenced by their portfolio, you then are paying for their time and use of their skills only. You cannot pull payment in any manner simply because you decide it isn't as good as you'd have liked, after the fact.


Regardless, I hope the project goes well and that should you find a cartographer, you pay them well.

----------


## Tiana

> I hope the project goes well and that should you find a cartographer, you pay them well.


I'm working with the OP now, and in fact
1) He paid immediately with 0 problems through a mutually agreed on format.
2) Our price is agreeable to me and within the range I would want for the amount of work I'm doing.
3) Laying out 50 provinces only took a couple of hours, it sounds more intimidating than it actually turned out to be. What I did to break it down was, I made a vague geometric shape and divided it into 50 portions numbered based on their size, checked with him to make sure that was the amount of provinces in that size and correct positioning for the size 6 provinces, and then over top of that, drew in mountain forms, river forms, and then divided it into 50 numbered sections that matched more or less up with the sizing legend I made, but were actually shaped around the mountains and rivers to look organic. Working out the layout wasn't too challenging for me based on the rules set by the OP.

I am confident it'll go smoothly and at this point have no problems. I'll try to remember to share the final map to the guild.

----------

